# Multiplex PPMG



## CamiSchlam (Aug 18, 2017)

Just made a multiplex PPMG.
To be clear I don't own the design in any way. I just love the designs Gamekeeper John makes.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

You done a great job of that mate looks very sturdy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

It's pretty,but it will take a lot of hand to handle that one!
Well crafted.


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks pretty cool well done.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow that turned out really nice!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That's a great looking shooter. I'll bet that it is very comfortable to hold and shoot and no one will tell you to only shoot light bands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great workmanship! I know it takes a ton of patience to match up the lines of layers on each side of the shooter during the shaping. You rocked it!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks very good and ergonomic, what tools did you used to shape it?


----------



## CamiSchlam (Aug 18, 2017)

sharp eye said:


> It looks very good and ergonomic, what tools did you used to shape it?


I used a power file, a Dremel and some hand files.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice piece of craftsmanship. Only thing missing is a lanyard hole and a way to attach the bands without having to tie them on.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice job and powerful capabilities. -CD


----------



## Szasza (Oct 21, 2017)

Super crafted!!

This the form,the best!


----------



## AustinPlinker (May 18, 2017)

The symmetry is amazing. Getting the lines to be that even is way harder than it looks!


----------

